# Shrimp proofing an internal filter



## Etherelda (22 Apr 2010)

Hello

I have a fluval U2 in my 2 foot tank, what steps should I take to shrimp proof it?

I'd say the slot size on the intake panels are about 4-5mm tall.

I'm off to buy some today.

Thanks

Fern


----------



## frothhelmet (22 Apr 2010)

Check this recent post. Panty hose is the way to go.

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=10976&p=117446#p117446

Although, the U2 has an odd shape, with multiple outlets...you may have to get creative with this one...


----------



## Etherelda (22 Apr 2010)

good idea, thanks.

I might treat the filter as a 'foot' and put it in the bottom of the tights, and cut it off at the top, with some to spare.

I came home without new friends, but have ordered them.

Yay!

I have plenty of tights to use.


----------

